# openvpn disable default "route add" ?

## Zubziro

Hi

when I establish connection from client to server.

Openvpn on client side executes:

Tue Oct 27 20:27:45 2009 us=150011 /sbin/ip route add 0.0.0.0/1 via 10.0.16.21

Tue Oct 27 20:27:45 2009 us=151295 /sbin/ip route add 128.0.0.0/1 via 10.0.16.21

Tue Oct 27 20:27:45 2009 us=152523 /sbin/ip route add 10.0.16.1/32 via 10.0.16.21

how do I change this behaivior ?

Basicly I do not want to route all traffic throught tunnel but only bind some apps to use it.

For now created tunnel takes over all (internet) traffic.

Thanks.

EDIT:

Looks like I found it: route-nopull (in client config file)Last edited by Zubziro on Wed Oct 28, 2009 12:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truc

Only the two first routes are causing all the traffic to go through the VPN, this should be a simple directive to turn off on the server (unless you're using this feature for other vpn clients):

probably "--redirect-gateway "

----------

## Zubziro

 *truc wrote:*   

> Only the two first routes are causing all the traffic to go through the VPN, this should be a simple directive to turn off on the server (unless you're using this feature for other vpn clients):
> 
> probably "--redirect-gateway "

 

Thanks for your answer.

The problem is that those rules were pushed from server to client. By disabling remote push I can now add custom route rules.

It still dosen't help me to solve my problem "route only selected applications throught VPN". I'm now looking at "multiple route tables" feature. (as routing by IP dosen't help really)

But I'm not an expert in subject so It will take some time to get it working.

Any suggestions is appreciated.

----------

